
US military allegedly duped into buying $20M in Chinese counterfeits - howard941
https://qz.com/1625715/us-military-allegedly-duped-into-buying-fake-uniforms-from-china/
======
duxup
They bought through some wholesaler.

So if they uniforms are required to be made in the USA... wouldn't they buy
from the manufacturer(s) who are making them?

I would think the military would already have orders / a relationship with
them...

